# Sum up your day in no more than three words



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2015)

work work beer


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 9, 2015)

tomorrow will be '1D Tastic'.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 9, 2015)

feeling totally gash


----------



## User62651 (Oct 9, 2015)

Poets Day


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Rather be golfing.


----------



## Break90 (Oct 9, 2015)

watching the masters


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Oct 9, 2015)

Countdown to rugby


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 9, 2015)

No golf today


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 9, 2015)

need new knee


----------



## Paul77 (Oct 9, 2015)

Absolutely cream crackered


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 9, 2015)

dull dull dull


----------



## ger147 (Oct 9, 2015)

Castle Stuart tomorrow


----------



## Piece (Oct 9, 2015)

range surfing food


----------



## IanG (Oct 9, 2015)

weekend coming soon


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 9, 2015)

four new tyres


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 9, 2015)

Range later maybe


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2015)

Dentist wisdom teeth


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

Sad, Tearful, Hollow


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 9, 2015)

Sunshine, Fireblade, Grin!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 9, 2015)

Golf,frustrated,happy.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2015)

Golf , charity , winner


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 9, 2015)

two jobs day


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2015)

Fragger despatched. Painless!


----------



## louise_a (Oct 9, 2015)

packing for Portugal


----------



## bobmac (Oct 9, 2015)

Gardening and painting


----------



## masterosouffle (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome mushroom forage


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Fragger despatched. Painless!
		
Click to expand...

No Brotherly love


----------



## KhalJimbo (Oct 9, 2015)

Officially no job


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2015)

Work, lunch Golf


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Pumped 2 whippersnappers.:whoo:


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 9, 2015)

Piece of siht


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 9, 2015)

End of month and quarter number crunching, as I will tomorrow and Sunday. Then processing bonuses for the guys for close of payroll early next week. SAP & CRM, don't you just love it...

Oops, just read it should be in 3 words... busy, busy, busy....


----------



## c1973 (Oct 9, 2015)

Couch, telly, Chinese


----------



## fundy (Oct 9, 2015)

Footgolf, Curry, Poker


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 9, 2015)

Long drive home...


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 9, 2015)

Ten days holidays


----------



## paddyc (Oct 9, 2015)

No golf gutted


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Rum and Coke


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2015)

Followed by Beers


----------



## Ross61 (Oct 9, 2015)

Idiots never listen!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 9, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Couch, telly, chinky. 



Click to expand...

Are you Whelan?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 9, 2015)

Need more cider.


----------



## Craigg (Oct 9, 2015)

Stressful Fault Finding


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Ten days holidays
		
Click to expand...

 I'm always free.ne:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 9, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm always free.ne:
		
Click to expand...

Big game Dundonald!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2015)

Stressful, difficult, de-motivating


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Big game Dundonald!
		
Click to expand...

no prob lemos. 

PS, what's the tee times ??.


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2015)

New M1 Driver


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 9, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			no prob lemos. 

PS, what's the tee times ??.
		
Click to expand...

See Dundonald thread.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

rickg said:



			New M1 Driver
		
Click to expand...

I want one


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2015)

rickg said:



			New M1 Driver
		
Click to expand...

Upgraded shaft Rick?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Upgraded shaft??
		
Click to expand...

3 words Stu


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 9, 2015)

Off to Italy

Holidays are great.

25th wedding anniversary



Kane is rubbish.

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Upgraded shaft Rick?
		
Click to expand...

Aldilla Rogue Silver


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2015)

rickg said:



			Aldilla Rogue Silver
		
Click to expand...

Off the shelf


----------



## Leftie (Oct 9, 2015)

M25  A3    Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2015)

rickg said:



			Off the shelf
		
Click to expand...

Tried the Kuro


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2015)

rickg said:



			Tried the Kuro
		
Click to expand...

Launched too high


----------



## AMcC (Oct 9, 2015)

Over at last


----------



## AMcC (Oct 9, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Off to Italy

Holidays are great.

25th wedding anniversary



Kane is rubbish.

Oops, wrong thread.
		
Click to expand...

Happy anniversary- it was ours on Tuesday &#127881;&#127881;&#127863;


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 9, 2015)

Imurg said:



			3 words Stu
		
Click to expand...

"No *more* than three words"


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2015)

Abolutely bloody knackered.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 9, 2015)

A brilliant time.


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2015)

Leftie said:



			M25  A3    Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
		
Click to expand...

 M25 full stop.


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 9, 2015)

Son spewing everywhere


----------



## Slime (Oct 9, 2015)

Losing the will ..........................


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stressful, difficult, de-motivating
		
Click to expand...

NHS - deficit - blameless?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2015)

Klippety     Klopp      tastic.:whoo:


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Klippety     Klopp      tastic.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Klopp goes flopp.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 10, 2015)

Just finished work


----------



## Stuey01 (Oct 10, 2015)

Toilet all night


----------



## Wayman (Oct 10, 2015)

Early feeding baby


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 10, 2015)

MOT Today tyres.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2015)

A golf lesson


----------



## Piece (Oct 10, 2015)

Kids football win!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 10, 2015)

Kids are noisy


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 10, 2015)

Daughters Disney Store......


----------



## Odvan (Oct 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Rum and Coke
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			Followed by Beers
		
Click to expand...

See you tomorrow


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

Bought another putter


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Bought another putter
		
Click to expand...

Goodbye Team Mancunia.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Daughters Disney Store......
		
Click to expand...

Trafford Centre Mayhem?


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Goodbye Team Mancunia.
		
Click to expand...

Who cares? Pretty


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Trafford Centre Mayhem?
		
Click to expand...

No worse Cesspool &#128077;

Which putter addict?


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Who cares? Pretty
		
Click to expand...

Don't callme pretty...


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Don't callme pretty...
		
Click to expand...

No danger there!!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			No danger there!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Brad Pitt.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry Brad Pitt.
		
Click to expand...

Ok elephant man


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Ok elephant man 

Click to expand...

Sloth from Goonies.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2015)

Golf hockey golf


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Sloth from Goonies.
		
Click to expand...

Handbags away girls


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			No worse Cesspool &#128077;

Which putter addict?
		
Click to expand...

Scotty Cameron Goodness


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2015)

Astonishingly bizarre morning .


*Slime*.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

Slime said:



			Astonishingly bizarre morning .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Abducted by aliens?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 10, 2015)

Slime said:



			Astonishingly bizarre morning .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Played good golf?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Scotty Cameron Goodness
		
Click to expand...

Dibs next month :rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 10, 2015)

Sat watching golf


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 10, 2015)

Afternoon off - rare


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ordered new car


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Abducted by aliens?
		
Click to expand...

Not that bizarre!



ColchesterFC said:



			Played good golf?
		
Click to expand...

Played no golf!

*Slime*.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 10, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Dibs next month :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Lol

Not for choppers


----------



## rickg (Oct 10, 2015)

Daddy/Daughter shopping


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2015)

EDL in town.....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 10, 2015)

Imurg said:



			EDL in town.....
		
Click to expand...

Staying at home


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 10, 2015)

Whereditgo said:



			Sunshine, Fireblade, Grin!
		
Click to expand...

Best one yet  :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Scotland beat Samoa.


----------



## c1973 (Oct 10, 2015)

Greig Laidlaws try!


----------



## Fish (Oct 10, 2015)

Aching all over


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 10, 2015)

Win the swindle


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 10, 2015)

Cleaned house babyless


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 10, 2015)

Beer. Rugby. Anarchy


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 10, 2015)

Shot under par!

:whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 10, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Shot under par!

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Well played Karen


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2015)

Fish and chips


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 10, 2015)

BIG fat disappointment...


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

Team Open Manchester


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

Fancy Shooting Karen!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 11, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Fancy Shooting Karen?
		
Click to expand...

No not allowed


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 11, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			BIG fat disappointment...
		
Click to expand...

Leave me alone


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 11, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Pumped 2 whippersnappers.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds TOTALY wrong


----------



## bobmac (Oct 11, 2015)

Gardening F1 wine


----------



## Break90 (Oct 11, 2015)

lunchtime tee off


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 11, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Sounds TOTALY wrong 

Click to expand...

not totally wrong, :rofl:

but most enjoyable :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2015)

Work work work


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 11, 2015)

Golf after lunch


----------



## drdel (Oct 11, 2015)

Sweats, shivers, flu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2015)

Bucketlist course booked.


----------



## freddielong (Oct 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil dodging questions


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 11, 2015)

beaten by Virtuocity


----------



## Slime (Oct 11, 2015)

Saw Vulcan, awesome.

*Slime*.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 11, 2015)

Pumpkins lunch sleep


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2015)

Won some balls..


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

Started like moron


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 11, 2015)

Hate our traffic


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 11, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Started like moron
		
Click to expand...

Finished like Moron..


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Finished like Moron..
		
Click to expand...

Same as. Standard


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 11, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Same as. Standard
		
Click to expand...

Great days golf

Birdie to finish

Unlike these chompers 

Now for beers


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Great days golf

Birdie to finish

Unlike these chompers 

Now for beers
		
Click to expand...

Nobody likes showoffs


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 11, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Nobody likes showoffs 

Click to expand...

I'm rubbish really


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I'm rubbish really 

Click to expand...

Yep. OK Iain


----------



## rickg (Oct 11, 2015)

Top hospitality Region3


----------



## rickg (Oct 11, 2015)

Dark at 6:30


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 11, 2015)

Smashed my handicap


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Smashed my handicap
		
Click to expand...

Well done. Enjoy


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 11, 2015)

I am rubbish at counting.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I am rubbish at counting.
		
Click to expand...

I knew that.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I am rubbish at counting.
		
Click to expand...

Use your fingers


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I am rubbish at counting.
		
Click to expand...

Orblend allyourwords intothree?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 11, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Smashed my handicap
		
Click to expand...


Cut for Hayling


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 11, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Use your fingers
		
Click to expand...

needs only two :smirk:


----------



## Thexindi (Oct 12, 2015)

Good bad worse


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 12, 2015)

No sleep, bollocksed


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 12, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Cut for Hayling 

Click to expand...

What a pain!


----------



## Craigg (Oct 12, 2015)

Disastrous front nine!


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 12, 2015)

Love golf again.


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 12, 2015)

must do better


----------



## The Green Fairy (Oct 12, 2015)

beachside clubhouse cocktails


----------



## dewsweeper (Oct 12, 2015)

Euro car parks.

Grrrrr
Dewsweeper


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2015)

got a headache


----------



## Rooter (Oct 12, 2015)

prod, poke, drugs


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 12, 2015)

Left foot crocked


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 12, 2015)

Gas engineer been


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 12, 2015)

Mixed Seniors Open


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 12, 2015)

The Walking Dead.


----------



## sandmagnet (Oct 12, 2015)

Blown knee crap.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2015)

Invisibility cloak working


----------



## c1973 (Oct 12, 2015)

Skiving aw afternoon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 12, 2015)

work work work


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 12, 2015)

Sigh, not again.


----------



## JT77 (Oct 12, 2015)

Head feels battered


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2015)

Need some sleep


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 12, 2015)

Ski holiday booked


----------



## Piece (Oct 12, 2015)

Home office purge


----------



## Slime (Oct 12, 2015)

Played football. Ouch!

*Slime*.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2015)

Bucketlist course played.


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 13, 2015)

Sadly not golfing


----------



## Piece (Oct 13, 2015)

Work cricket golf


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 13, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Bucketlist course played.
		
Click to expand...

ooh, which one?


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 13, 2015)

CONGU Roadshow :blah:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 13, 2015)

need a haircut


----------



## bobmac (Oct 13, 2015)

Computer still broken


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 13, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			ooh, which one?
		
Click to expand...

Pinehurst #2 Karen, I can die happy now


----------



## Tongo (Oct 13, 2015)

Back at work.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 13, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Pinehurst #2 Karen, I can die happy now 

Click to expand...

Fantastic!

ne: :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 13, 2015)

Wet lawns done


----------



## Rooter (Oct 13, 2015)

Picked up leaves


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 14, 2015)

Full of cold


----------



## Rooter (Oct 14, 2015)

drip drip drip


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 14, 2015)

Lorne sausage roll (for lunch)


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 14, 2015)

Anniversary Meal Suffragettes


----------



## bobmac (Oct 14, 2015)

HavefinallyfixedmycomputerIthink here's hoping


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 14, 2015)

bobmac said:



			HavefinallyfixedmycomputerIthink
		
Click to expand...

Spellcheck not working?


----------



## drew83 (Oct 14, 2015)

work.....Golf tomorrow!


----------



## Piece (Oct 14, 2015)

range work TV


----------



## Three (Oct 14, 2015)

Six birdies, nice.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 14, 2015)

What to do?!?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2015)

Still bloody tired


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Got flu jag


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 14, 2015)

First prize gross


----------



## Imurg (Oct 14, 2015)

Fragger beaten again


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2015)

Interviewing the yoof...&#128544;


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 15, 2015)

Badly timed septic..........................


----------



## Sponge1980 (Oct 15, 2015)

On the lemsip


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 15, 2015)

At work, bored.


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2015)

surfing working watching


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 15, 2015)

Digging a hole


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2015)

One under gross


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 15, 2015)

scampi for lunch

(at the club)


----------



## Grogger (Oct 15, 2015)

Car broke down


----------



## Craigg (Oct 15, 2015)

Drilled through cable! oo:


----------



## chellie (Oct 15, 2015)

Cough cold sorethroat


----------



## chellie (Oct 15, 2015)

Won my division


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2015)

Finished for weekend


----------



## chellie (Oct 15, 2015)

Christmas foodshopping booked


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			What to do?!?!
		
Click to expand...

 Retire old codger.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Drilled through cable! oo:
		
Click to expand...

FFS.


----------



## Craigg (Oct 15, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			FFS.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly My Words!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 15, 2015)

losing the plot


----------



## c1973 (Oct 15, 2015)

Reading pointless posts.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 16, 2015)

PM's gone mental!


----------



## rickg (Oct 16, 2015)

Heathrow Airport Crap


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2015)

Retained the trophy


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 16, 2015)

Well that's interesting...


----------



## drew83 (Oct 16, 2015)

drew83 said:



			work.....Golf tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

yesterday's card awful!!!


----------



## ruff-driver (Oct 16, 2015)

Another weekend working :angry:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2015)

End of holiday


----------



## Robobum (Oct 16, 2015)

"Working" from home


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 16, 2015)

Chilly on mower


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 16, 2015)

First beer soon.


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2015)

curry, beer, stuffed


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2015)

Chopped wood. Sore!

*Slime*.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bed very soon


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Oct 16, 2015)

Go on then.....



winter is here


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2015)

Played golf today


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Oct 16, 2015)

Pretty down really.


----------



## JT77 (Oct 16, 2015)

Should know better


----------



## Break90 (Oct 17, 2015)

Buying a shower


----------



## chellie (Oct 17, 2015)

Still got cold


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2015)

Drunk too much


----------



## SatchFan (Oct 17, 2015)

Lamb Rogan Josh


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Great grand dad :whoo:


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2015)

Half a round


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2015)

Golf football rugby


----------



## IanG (Oct 17, 2015)

one terrible hole


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2015)

Starting to flag


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 17, 2015)

First time Stone


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 17, 2015)

good opportunity missed


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 17, 2015)

Coupon one off....


Again.


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2015)

Just another win.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 17, 2015)

Uncle looks well


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2015)

Wales France lose :whoo:


----------



## Break90 (Oct 17, 2015)

Handicap cut tomorrow


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 17, 2015)

Only 13 holes??????????????????


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2015)

I need sleep


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 18, 2015)

Disney on ice


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2015)

Lunchtime beer, nap


----------



## Piece (Oct 18, 2015)

Anniversary funfair TV


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 18, 2015)

Laughable ball striking


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Piece said:



			Anniversary funfair TV
		
Click to expand...

I hate bunkers.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 18, 2015)

Inspection hatch fitted


----------



## chellie (Oct 18, 2015)

We won shotgun


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2015)

Up too early


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2015)

Totally washed out


----------



## Dellboy (Oct 19, 2015)

Scotland lost, brilliant !!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2015)

Driver experiment today


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2015)

Trying the M1


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 19, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Driver experiment today
		
Click to expand...

Pro Shop Tomorrow


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 19, 2015)

Imurg said:



			ANOTHER Driver experiment today
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya, Damn its more than 3 words


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 19, 2015)

Golf or Gym?


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

Back to work.


----------



## chellie (Oct 19, 2015)

Still got cold


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Oct 19, 2015)

Severe Man Flu


----------



## Rooter (Oct 19, 2015)

House for sale


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 19, 2015)

Lots of pain


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 19, 2015)

Waiting for stone


----------



## IanG (Oct 19, 2015)

Monday at work


----------



## rickg (Oct 19, 2015)

Hola Tapas Lunch


----------



## Break90 (Oct 19, 2015)

wentworth thursday freebie


----------



## DRW (Oct 19, 2015)

Lows Highs End


----------



## Imurg (Oct 19, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Driver experiment today
		
Click to expand...

Driver experiment unsuccessful


----------



## Fish (Oct 19, 2015)

Well deserved drink


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 19, 2015)

M1 very nice


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 19, 2015)

Plumber Wiring Flash.


[ok nobody died]


----------



## KhalJimbo (Oct 19, 2015)

Great Big Bertha


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 19, 2015)

10 tonnes shifted


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 19, 2015)

Six hour teleconference.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 19, 2015)

Played Golf.....Badly!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2015)

Crap hits fan


----------



## richart (Oct 19, 2015)

More rubbish golf.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Crap hits fan
		
Click to expand...

Meeting with Ads749r ?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2015)

Feel really rough


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2015)

Still no notifications!

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2015)

Hilarious atrocious round


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2015)

Cisco Cisco Cisco !!!!!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hilarious atrocious round
		
Click to expand...

just the 32 points then?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 20, 2015)

starwars date released


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 20, 2015)

Head banging wall


----------



## fundy (Oct 20, 2015)

Good company thankfully


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 20, 2015)

Windscreen Chip repaired


----------



## Fish (Oct 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			just the 32 points then?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I might, if I go around again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2015)

Not my finest


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 20, 2015)

Superb,Holidays tomorrow!


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 20, 2015)

Stone piles diminishing


----------



## Slime (Oct 21, 2015)

Still no ................................... you know the rest!

*Slime*.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 21, 2015)

Soakaway nearly finished


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2015)

Great forum meet!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2015)

15th wedding anniversary


----------



## c1973 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bloody sore back.


----------



## rickg (Oct 21, 2015)

Tapas for dinner


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Great forum meet!
		
Click to expand...

 Agree with that.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 21, 2015)

Rubbish golf tired.

or

Great golf company


----------



## Break90 (Oct 22, 2015)

Off to Wentworth


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2015)

Gary Numan tonight!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 22, 2015)

Cupboards, tiles, kickboards.


----------



## rickg (Oct 22, 2015)

Just boarded!


----------



## Piece (Oct 22, 2015)

Work cricket work


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 22, 2015)

Liphook Pokerjoke golf


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2015)

Snoring,farting,coffee


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 22, 2015)

Edinburgh for't weekend


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 22, 2015)

Homemade ham butty


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2015)

Hot in Spain.:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 22, 2015)

"Great" Western Railways


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 22, 2015)

Soakaway renovation complete


----------



## c1973 (Oct 22, 2015)

Itchy baws. Scratched.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Itchy baws. Scratched.
		
Click to expand...

Molde shirt on. :rofl:


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			15th wedding anniversary
		
Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary Homer :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 22, 2015)

Short game practice


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2015)

bunker lessons required.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 22, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			bunker lessons required.
		
Click to expand...

Harrngton's Woburn masterclass


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Harrngton's Woburn masterclass
		
Click to expand...

 A Padre's needed.:lol:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Oct 22, 2015)

Contracts finally exchanged


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2015)

Work cricket laundry


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 23, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Gary Numan tonight!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Getting too old


----------



## Imurg (Oct 23, 2015)

Fragger
Inevitability
Despatched


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2015)

Decorated Mum's flat.

*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2015)

Ready for tomorrow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2015)

Golf washing pizza


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2015)

Did CPR today


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 23, 2015)

First match won


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2015)

Raring to go....


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 24, 2015)

Sunburnt, Factor 30 today


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2015)

Back from Aberdeen


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2015)

Tomtit wet crap


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2015)

Winter league smashed


----------



## SatchFan (Oct 24, 2015)

Rump steak tonight.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 24, 2015)

Rainy golf done


----------



## MrBrightside (Oct 24, 2015)

Wet wet wet!


----------



## rickg (Oct 24, 2015)

Win - Cut - Happy!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2015)

Cut, Fulham win


----------



## IanG (Oct 24, 2015)

won, Morton won


----------



## Fish (Oct 25, 2015)

Singles Matchplay Today


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 25, 2015)

Golf,Derbies,dinner


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 25, 2015)

Medal today yikes


----------



## Slime (Oct 25, 2015)

Just woken up.

*Slime*.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2015)

Practice, beers, TV


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 25, 2015)

Sport sport sport


----------



## Fish (Oct 26, 2015)

It's too early


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 26, 2015)

Heading to Glasgow


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2015)

Just played football.

*Slime*.


----------



## Piece (Oct 26, 2015)

Sad news


----------



## Slime (Oct 26, 2015)

Piece said:



			Sad news
		
Click to expand...


You've my sympathies.


*Slime*.


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

Piece said:



			Sad news
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			You've my sympathies.


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Mine too


----------



## Rooter (Oct 27, 2015)

Tonsillitis epidemic


----------



## Slab (Oct 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Tonsillitis epidemic
		
Click to expand...

You can talk!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 27, 2015)

Slab said:



			You can talk!
		
Click to expand...

4 kids can't!


----------



## Slab (Oct 27, 2015)

Rooter said:



			4 kids can't!
		
Click to expand...

Get well soon :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 27, 2015)

WAAAAAAY Over Asking!!!!


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2015)

Fixed mum's car!

*Slime*.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Revenge is sweet

Whipped  2 whippersnappers


:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Fish (Oct 27, 2015)

Large wine glass :smirk:


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 27, 2015)

Found old Photos


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 27, 2015)

better off forgotten

Hate my job 

working with idiots


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hospital all afternoon


----------



## Piece (Oct 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			Mine too
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 27, 2015)

Dark work Dark


----------



## Piece (Oct 27, 2015)

Work, clearing leaves


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2015)

Work, range, beer


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2015)

Arsenal thrashed ......................... hilarious.


*Slime*.


----------



## Astraeus (Oct 27, 2015)

The Mighty Owls


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2015)

New wedges ordered


----------



## Rooter (Oct 28, 2015)

5:30AM run done


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 28, 2015)

London and back &#128543;&#9992;&#65039;


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2015)

East Sussex National


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2015)

Working in rain &#9785;


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 28, 2015)

Rooter said:



			5:30AM run done
		
Click to expand...

Impressive,but is that due to embarrassment:lol:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 28, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Impressive,but is that due to embarrassment:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Haha! LOL no, best time of the day, doesn't interfere with anything else, all the kids in bed still! Only quiet time i get all day!


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Rooter said:



			5:30AM run done
		
Click to expand...

Was it Dark?


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 28, 2015)

Grandsons here NOISY!!!


----------



## Piece (Oct 28, 2015)

Work, eat, range?


----------



## Rooter (Oct 28, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Was it Dark? 

Click to expand...

Pitch bloomin black!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2015)

Rooter said:



			5:30AM run done
		
Click to expand...

Her husband come home early?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2015)

On my tod


----------



## rickg (Oct 28, 2015)

At Airport again!


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 28, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On my toadstool
		
Click to expand...

 Sorted that for you. :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2015)

Busy, productive, knackered


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 28, 2015)

Top of table


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2015)

A dilemna!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Oct 28, 2015)

Man Utd out!


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2015)

Very early start


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			East Sussex National


Click to expand...

Mud, wormcasts, plugged


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			A dilemna!
		
Click to expand...

Going for it!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 29, 2015)

Not much sleep!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 30, 2015)

Huge mortgage agreed!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 30, 2015)

Could be better!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 30, 2015)

lovely refreshing shower.


----------



## fundy (Oct 30, 2015)

damn head cold


----------



## banacek303 (Oct 30, 2015)

Glad it's Friday


----------



## lex! (Oct 30, 2015)

'Working' from home


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another hospital appointment


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 30, 2015)

Waiting for Halo


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 30, 2015)

Last night shift


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2015)

Month End Financials


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2015)

*I get notifications* :whoo:.


*Slime*.


----------



## cookelad (Oct 30, 2015)

Beer bucket Friday!


----------



## Grogger (Oct 30, 2015)

Sons first birthday


----------



## Rooter (Oct 30, 2015)

House Offer Accepted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			House Offer Accepted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one :cheers:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 30, 2015)

closed massive order!!


(i'm having a frickin awesome day!!! Even though i had a camera shoved up my arse for 20 minutes this morning)


----------



## Fish (Oct 30, 2015)

Long boring day


----------



## cookelad (Oct 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			closed massive order!!


(i'm having a frickin awesome day!!! Even though i had a camera shoved up my arse for 20 minutes this morning)
		
Click to expand...

Thats a lot more than 3 words!


----------



## Rooter (Oct 30, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Thats a lot more than 3 words!
		
Click to expand...

Brackets don't count


----------



## Scott W (Oct 30, 2015)

First day back :-(


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			closed massive order!!


(i'm having a frickin awesome day!!! Even though i had a camera shoved up my arse for 20 minutes this morning)
		
Click to expand...

Remember and post the photos :rofl: pmsl.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			i had a camera shoved up my arse for 20 minutes this morning)
		
Click to expand...

Too much information


Brain bleach required


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Too much information


Brain bleach required
		
Click to expand...

These pics could be really crap :smirk:


----------



## Rooter (Oct 30, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			These pics could be really crap :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

No crap there, self administered enema at 9am... Now where is that brain bleach???


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			No crap there, self administered enema at 9am... Now where is that brain bleach???
		
Click to expand...

:thup:  then :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2015)

Excellent golf practice


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 30, 2015)

Drew cat - paid


----------



## Fish (Oct 31, 2015)

Up early again


----------



## Rooter (Oct 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Up early again
		
Click to expand...

Yup me too


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 31, 2015)

Me as well


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2015)

Four days off


----------



## Imurg (Oct 31, 2015)

Elbow sore again.....


----------



## Fish (Oct 31, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Elbow sore again.....
		
Click to expand...

Your just knackered &#128514;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 31, 2015)

Hen day golf


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2015)

IJP trousers debut


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2015)

Downstairs toilet blocked!! :angry:


----------



## Grogger (Oct 31, 2015)

Got another cold!!!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 31, 2015)

Empty ToDo list


----------



## Piece (Oct 31, 2015)

Kids football, Watford


----------



## IanG (Oct 31, 2015)

golf rugby dinner


----------



## fundy (Oct 31, 2015)

nottingham poker tournament


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2015)

fundy said:



			nottingham poker tournament
		
Click to expand...




Good luck Fundy :thup:.

*Slime*.


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 31, 2015)

Come on Kiwis


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2015)

Flat tyre misery


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2015)

Another HC cut


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2015)

Dinner out later (mmmm)


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2015)

Pitiful United ................... again!

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 31, 2015)

Chelsea properly thumped :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 31, 2015)

MASSIVE win4 Liverpool


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2015)

RWC before beers


----------



## rickg (Oct 31, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Hen day golf
		
Click to expand...

Have fun Karen!


----------



## Piece (Oct 31, 2015)

Piece said:



			Kids football, Watford 

Click to expand...

Three deserved points! :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Oct 31, 2015)

Piece said:



			Three deserved points! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Happy Watford Wife!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 31, 2015)

We wuz robbed!


----------



## AMcC (Oct 31, 2015)

Wet wet wet


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 31, 2015)

fun without golf


----------



## Tiger man (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm not in


----------



## Piece (Nov 1, 2015)

Kids birthday party


----------



## Imurg (Nov 1, 2015)

Tax return filed....


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 1, 2015)

diet starts today


----------



## IanG (Nov 1, 2015)

sunny blue sky


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

Inconsiderate slow golfers


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2015)

Close, no cigar


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 1, 2015)

lost again, expensive


----------



## Piece (Nov 1, 2015)

Too many sweets


----------



## Grogger (Nov 1, 2015)

Sons christening today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2015)

Shoddy short game


----------



## Slime (Nov 1, 2015)

No golf ............................................. predictable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2015)

Need new job


----------



## Slime (Nov 2, 2015)

Need A job!

*Slime*.


----------



## Three (Nov 2, 2015)

Chuckling remembering weekend.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2015)

Not the greatest


----------



## Fish (Nov 3, 2015)

Awake too early


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 3, 2015)

Achilles is f....d


----------



## JCW (Nov 3, 2015)

After every chelsea match , its Laugh , smile , Laugh again , other then that , I have notink to say ................EYG


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 3, 2015)

JCW said:



			After every chelsea match , its Laugh , smile , Laugh again , other then that , I have notink to say ................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Just three words !


----------



## StevieT (Nov 3, 2015)

Need ... More ... Sleep


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2015)

Same as SILH's.  

*Slime*.


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 3, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just three words !
		
Click to expand...

You're a nob :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Nov 3, 2015)

Miss Summer golf....


----------



## drewster (Nov 3, 2015)

Lee My Crossfield


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2015)

It's foggy outside


----------



## rickg (Nov 3, 2015)

Bummer! Late Equaliser


----------



## Fish (Nov 4, 2015)

Bodyclock is buggered


----------



## ADB (Nov 7, 2015)

Sky Super6 won


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 8, 2015)

Marty Pellow = wet wet wet


----------



## Craigg (Nov 8, 2015)

Another Call Out!:angry:


----------



## Fish (Nov 8, 2015)

Too many leaves!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 8, 2015)

Four days off :whoo:


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 8, 2015)

Another Sunday Working


----------



## Piece (Nov 8, 2015)

Chilling day


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 8, 2015)

bored bored bored.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 8, 2015)

Remembrance Day Parade.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 8, 2015)

Lack of customers


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 8, 2015)

U2 last night :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 8, 2015)

Red wine already


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 8, 2015)

Flippin DiL :angry:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 8, 2015)

Church and mum


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 8, 2015)

A few tears shed...


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 8, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Another Sunday Working
		
Click to expand...


Will be later...






Flippin' Jason Bourne...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2015)

Practice, beers, football


----------



## Slime (Nov 8, 2015)

Good football results.


*Slime*.


----------



## rickg (Nov 8, 2015)

Put shed up


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 8, 2015)

spent with family


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 8, 2015)

Job and finish :thup:...


----------



## richart (Nov 8, 2015)

rickg said:



			Put shed up
		
Click to expand...

Down before morning.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 8, 2015)

stayed in bed


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 8, 2015)

won Cluedo twice


----------



## Fish (Nov 9, 2015)

Better night's sleep


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 9, 2015)

Working from home


----------



## shewy (Nov 9, 2015)

Off to bed


----------



## Fish (Nov 9, 2015)

Billy bad back &#9785;


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 9, 2015)

Hate the Wind


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 9, 2015)

Leak. Kitchen ruined.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 9, 2015)

Rain, no golf.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hospital again today


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2015)

Idiotically forgetful clients:rant:


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 9, 2015)

First day unemployed


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

Golfless weekend, sulking


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Hospital again today
		
Click to expand...

Good luck Paul


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2015)

Golf wind fun !


----------



## Rooter (Nov 9, 2015)

Racking up avios


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 9, 2015)

elbow shot again..


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 9, 2015)

another long layoff..


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 9, 2015)

all motivation gone..


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			elbow shot again..
		
Click to expand...

****s sake how?


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			****s sake how?
		
Click to expand...

Helping mate move-house

3 flights-of-stairs


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 9, 2015)

Lost four balls ..











Hiding under leaves :angry::angry:


----------



## JCW (Nov 9, 2015)

winter weather sucks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2015)

Lovely days golf


----------



## Piece (Nov 9, 2015)

feeling ill


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 9, 2015)

Work, Wetherspoons, stressed


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 9, 2015)

Another 15hr day... almost 3 words.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Good luck Paul
		
Click to expand...

All good thanks


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 9, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			All good thanks
		
Click to expand...

is she ok?


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 9, 2015)

Halved at Oswestry


----------



## General Fade (Nov 9, 2015)

Surrounded by idiots


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Helping mate move-house

3 flights-of-stairs
		
Click to expand...

you bell end

too bloody nice


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 9, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Helping mate move-house

3 flights-of-stairs
		
Click to expand...

Time to operate?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			is she ok?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, follow up&#128515;


----------



## brendy (Nov 9, 2015)

Planes trains automobiles..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2015)

Long committee meeting


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2015)

Playing West Hill


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 10, 2015)

Off to Leeds.


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 10, 2015)

Joe Satriani concert


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2015)

Tired, long dtive


----------



## Piece (Nov 10, 2015)

School football tournie


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 10, 2015)

It's raining again


----------



## louise_a (Nov 10, 2015)

finally played golf.


----------



## Tiger man (Nov 10, 2015)

Wisdom tooth out


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 10, 2015)

Mowing dry grass


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 10, 2015)

Hard day working


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 10, 2015)

Germany, pork, beer


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2015)

Played West Hill


----------



## richart (Nov 10, 2015)

Proper fun golf.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 10, 2015)

richart said:



			Proper fun golf.
		
Click to expand...

Fully agree rich :thup:


----------



## gregers (Nov 10, 2015)

in bloody pain.


had my knee op today,nuff said.


----------



## Fish (Nov 10, 2015)

Long drive home &#9785;


----------



## richart (Nov 10, 2015)

Fish said:



			Long drive home &#9785;
		
Click to expand...

 Worth it though ?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 10, 2015)

gregers said:



			in bloody pain.


had my knee op today,nuff said.
		
Click to expand...

Did you know that you use to get 2 new Ape knees for a penny.

 Get well soon, a few mates of mine have had both knees done and they're as good as new now . 
Main thing is to keep up the exercise programme.:thup:


----------



## gregers (Nov 10, 2015)

cheers bud,
this is my 5th knee op on my right knee,and even though i know what to expect it still comes as a shock to the system on the pain front.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 10, 2015)

if i remember right someone told me to SUCK IT UP


----------



## gregers (Nov 11, 2015)

The poacher said:



			if i remember right someone told me to SUCK IT UP 

Click to expand...


REALLY now who would do a thing like that.

but mines a bit like a headache compared to yours bud,wouldnt want what your going through.


----------



## Three (Nov 11, 2015)

Manflu 
Bedridden 
Frustrated!


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 11, 2015)

Squat. Deadlift. Squat


----------



## Piece (Nov 11, 2015)

Still have cold


----------



## StevieT (Nov 11, 2015)

Brand ... New ... Start

Feeling it's time to start living life again so no time like the present!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2015)

tea with neighbours


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 11, 2015)

Lovely days golf


----------



## louise_a (Nov 11, 2015)

first winter lesson


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 11, 2015)

One over par


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 11, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			tea with neighbours
		
Click to expand...

Still in Glasgow then :smirk:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 11, 2015)

Beat Imurg   Hallelujah


----------



## rickg (Nov 11, 2015)

Weigh 83.5 kg


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 11, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Still in Glasgow then :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Still in Glasgow


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 11, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Still in Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

Phew ! , i had visions of your neighbours back home serving you tea . 
Arsenic and old lace came to mind.:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Still in Glasgow
		
Click to expand...

Please stay there :smirk:


----------



## bobmac (Nov 12, 2015)

Just got up


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Just got up
		
Click to expand...


2nd cuppa tea


----------



## Slime (Nov 12, 2015)

Bloody liars .............................. *WHY?*


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 12, 2015)

satisfying gardening day


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 12, 2015)

bit breezy outside


----------



## rickg (Nov 12, 2015)

Skycaddie broke again


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 12, 2015)

Got bloody flu


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 12, 2015)

Played golf - badly.

Better than working.

Managed one birdie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2015)

A bit hungover


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2015)

Christmas presents bought


----------



## Slime (Nov 13, 2015)

Decorating mum's flat.


*Slime*.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 13, 2015)

course closed today


----------



## fundy (Nov 13, 2015)

knees totally ******


----------



## Fish (Nov 13, 2015)

Waiting for curry


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 13, 2015)

F**k off work.


----------



## Three (Nov 13, 2015)

Dog stopped lesson


----------



## Grogger (Nov 13, 2015)

17th edition passed!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Grogger said:



			17th edition passed!
		
Click to expand...

Well done , one of my old apprentices just passed his too . But he found it quite difficult , because all the previous test papers they had been given to studied were completely different.

 Also he said the wording of the questions were slightly misleading.

 My last was the 15th edition thank goodness and IMHO a lot of unnecessary changes.


----------



## rickg (Nov 14, 2015)

Praying for Paris


----------



## Grogger (Nov 14, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Well done , one of my old apprentices just passed his too . But he found it quite difficult , because all the previous test papers they had been given to studied were completely different.

 Also he said the wording of the questions were slightly misleading.

 My last was the 15th edition thank goodness and IMHO a lot of unnecessary changes.
		
Click to expand...

I found it tough going and I've got a fair bit of electrical knowledge. The way the exam questions are set out is as if they don't want you to pass it. I know exams are meant to test you but this was misleading! 

Had ad to pay Â£60 for the book as well!!!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2015)

Sad, murdering barstewards


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 14, 2015)

Thoughts of Paris...


----------



## ger147 (Nov 14, 2015)

LibertÃ©, Ã©galitÃ©, fraternitÃ©


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 14, 2015)

Sad, sad world.

And

Non golf weekend

Due to

That bloody flu


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2015)

Wet wet wet


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Worst day ever.

I lost my 2 brother in laws today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 14, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Worst day ever.

I lost my 2 brother in laws today.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry for your loss, thoughts and prayers to all your family.


----------



## chellie (Nov 14, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Worst day ever.

I lost my 2 brother in laws today.
		
Click to expand...


So sorry to read your news. Thoughts are with you all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Worst day ever.

I lost my 2 brother in laws today.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Deepest condolensces


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 14, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Worst day ever.

I lost my 2 brother in laws today.
		
Click to expand...

That's very sad to hear,my condolences.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2015)

Bloody van alarm!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 15, 2015)

Wind wind wind


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 15, 2015)

Driving to Liverpool


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2015)

Back from Gloucester


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorrow for *williamalex1.*


----------



## cookelad (Nov 15, 2015)

two from two


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 15, 2015)

Wife cock course.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 15, 2015)

Backstabbed by friends
Need cheering up
Sausages and chips
Thunderbirds box set
NFL Game tonight

Backstabbed by friends
Who needs them?


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 15, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Wife cock course.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting share that!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 15, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Worst day ever.

I lost my 2 brother in laws today.
		
Click to expand...

just seen this , condolences williamalex.


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Wife cock course.
		
Click to expand...

I will volunteer


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 15, 2015)

It's complicated, Brighton.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 15, 2015)

Williamalex, thoughts wivya.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 15, 2015)

Back from Liverpool


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 15, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Back from Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

? Wheel trims intact


----------



## Slime (Nov 15, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Backstabbed by friends
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear.

That must hurt.

Can we help?


*Slime*.


----------



## Piece (Nov 15, 2015)

Two days away


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 15, 2015)

Back to interlocking


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 15, 2015)

Piece said:



			Anniversary funfair TV
		
Click to expand...




Tashyboy said:



			Williamalex, thoughts wivya.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Tash , and thanks to everyone who should concern xxx.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 15, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			? Wheel trims intact
		
Click to expand...

Left them here&#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2015)

Practice. pub, roast


----------



## gregers (Nov 15, 2015)

still in pain


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2015)

UFO bloody brilliant. :thup:


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2015)

Huge police activity!


*Slime*.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 16, 2015)

weekend to short


----------



## Rooter (Nov 16, 2015)

Kids at School


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2015)

waiting, work, shopping


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2015)

Just leaving Stockport


----------



## Piece (Nov 16, 2015)

Piece said:



			waiting, work, *shopping*

Click to expand...

Bought new slippers


----------



## cookelad (Nov 16, 2015)

Piece said:



			Bought new slippers 

Click to expand...

Rock and Roll


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hate spineless people!


----------



## Grogger (Nov 16, 2015)

New job lost :angry:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2015)

Drove 573 miles


----------



## gregers (Nov 16, 2015)

Grogger said:



			New job lost :angry:
		
Click to expand...


lost it where


----------



## sev112 (Nov 16, 2015)

Really bad back


----------



## Rooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Mortgage officially agreed


----------



## Fish (Nov 17, 2015)

Hitting wine early


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 17, 2015)

Gym relax shopping


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2015)

New low reached


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2015)

Attended a funeral


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 18, 2015)

Lazy


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 18, 2015)

Received speeding ticket


----------



## lex! (Nov 18, 2015)

Losing job ('offshoring')


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 18, 2015)

Sun , downpour , sun.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 18, 2015)

Trainers leak


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2015)

I have knowledge! :thup:

https://youtu.be/TkoCWUJt10w


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2015)

Knee scan required


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2015)

fundy said:



			Knee scan required
		
Click to expand...

What you done ?!?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 18, 2015)

Irritating contact lenses grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What you done ?!?
		
Click to expand...

Reoccurance of an old rugby injury, everytime I try and rotate the knee collapses. Its ok up and down but any rotation and it has no strength


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2015)

fundy said:



			Reoccurance of an old rugby injury, everytime I try and rotate the knee collapses. Its ok up and down but any rotation and it has no strength 

Click to expand...

Not good mate - rebuild ?


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not good mate - rebuild ?
		
Click to expand...

Expect so yep


----------



## Slime (Nov 18, 2015)

Inlaw's house burgled!


*Slime*.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 18, 2015)

fundy said:



			Expect so yep 

Click to expand...

Gutted for you


----------



## Rooter (Nov 18, 2015)

Slime said:



			Inlaw's house burgled!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Busy day then!!!


Jokes aside, sucks. Hope they ok and insured.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2015)

Looking after wife


----------



## chellie (Nov 18, 2015)

Wind, rain, wind


----------



## lex! (Nov 19, 2015)

Curry last night


----------



## Piece (Nov 19, 2015)

Annual health check


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2015)

Getting very annoyed


----------



## Fish (Nov 19, 2015)

Wet, hard slog


----------



## User20205 (Nov 19, 2015)

twi-light zone


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 19, 2015)

Wet under foot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2015)

Forum length drive


----------



## chrisd (Nov 19, 2015)

Replaced another radiator!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2015)

Dinner with friends


----------



## richart (Nov 19, 2015)

Raking up leaves.


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2015)

waiting


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2015)

Preparing for tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 20, 2015)

Another hospital appointment!


----------



## lex! (Nov 20, 2015)

Wine opened soon


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 20, 2015)

Big Big Promotion


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 20, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			Big Big Promotion
		
Click to expand...

followed by

bl00dy tax bill


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 20, 2015)

watching golf,cricket


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 20, 2015)

One funeral over.

One to go.

Hopefully only one.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 20, 2015)

Interesting times ahead


----------



## rickg (Nov 20, 2015)

VIP lounge Marseille


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2015)

The Nottinghamshire awaits


----------



## Grogger (Nov 21, 2015)

3 points please


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2015)

Very very hungover


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2015)

Region3's broke me &#9785;


----------



## Region3 (Nov 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			Region3's broke me &#9785;
		
Click to expand...

Not me guv :mmm:


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 21, 2015)

Swapped golf 4 warmth :thup:


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 21, 2015)

Four One HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2015)

windswept and interesting


----------



## rickg (Nov 21, 2015)

Terriers lose again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2015)

rickg said:



			Terriers lose again 

Click to expand...

You seem surprised


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2015)

Freezing Mad Stad


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 21, 2015)

Gin and Tonic


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 21, 2015)

Barca smash Real


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 22, 2015)

Hungover


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 22, 2015)

Too much Tonic


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Piece said:



			Anniversary funfair TV
		
Click to expand...

Cold beer Tenerife:cheers:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Cold beer Tenerife:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Have fun sir!


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 22, 2015)

Snow, closed course


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 22, 2015)

Got the flu. :angry:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Piece said:



			Anniversary funfair TV
		
Click to expand...




SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Have fun sir!
		
Click to expand...

Golf del sur :fore:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Piece said:



			Anniversary funfair TV
		
Click to expand...

Warm,happy,relaxed.(as a knewt):cheers:


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2015)

Thick frost outside


----------



## Piece (Nov 23, 2015)

chilly but bright


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Piece said:



			Anniversary funfair TV
		
Click to expand...

Tee off 1.40.

25 degrees Celsius

Last minute cancellation:whoo:


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Tee off 1.40.

25 degrees Celsius

Last minute cancellation:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Beware of bunkers... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Piece said:



			Anniversary funfair TV
		
Click to expand...




ger147 said:



			Beware of bunkers... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Luckily I only caught 1 and managed to get out first time JUST.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 24, 2015)

Iceland holiday over


----------



## cookelad (Nov 24, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Iceland holiday over
		
Click to expand...

Northern Lights?


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Piece said:



			Anniversary funfair TV
		
Click to expand...

Another Dorada please. :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2015)

Time for siesta


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 24, 2015)

Another hospital appointment!


----------



## Dando (Nov 24, 2015)

pie and mash


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 24, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Northern Lights?
		
Click to expand...

Alas no sightings, apparently really good show  last Weds. Did Blue lagoon and Golden circle and generally had a great time. Weird not getting light until 10.00am


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2015)

Just got up


----------



## Piece (Nov 24, 2015)

Cleaned the aquarium


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2015)

Bought four cars!


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2015)

Slime said:



			Bought four cars!
		
Click to expand...

Bought five cars :ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Bought five cars :ears:

View attachment 17697

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2015)

Fish said:



			Bought five cars :ears:

View attachment 17697

Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Can't top that.


*Slime*.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 25, 2015)

Woke up early (2:30) and still awake


----------



## Rooter (Nov 25, 2015)

Personal best run


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 25, 2015)

Very stiff neck grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Piece (Nov 28, 2015)

Three lovely points :whoo: :clap:


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2015)

Cold but dry


----------



## Slime (Nov 28, 2015)

Cold AND wet!

*Slime*.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2015)

Great lesson - progress.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2015)

Lie in - practiced


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 28, 2015)

Pondering golf tomorrow. ..


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Pondering golf tomorrow. ..
		
Click to expand...

Must be mad

Don't do it


----------



## chellie (Nov 28, 2015)

Rain, wind, golf.


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2015)

Lovely golf day.





Bad bloody back.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 28, 2015)

Hungover again!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 28, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Pondering golf tomorrow. ..
		
Click to expand...

Wet windy - NO!


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 29, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Hungover again!!
		
Click to expand...

At this time!!


----------



## richart (Nov 29, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Hungover again!!
		
Click to expand...

 No surprise there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 29, 2015)

still not convinced


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2015)

Lefties are dangerous


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 29, 2015)

browsing the net


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 29, 2015)

MockingJay film appalling


----------



## chellie (Nov 29, 2015)

Cancelled todays golf.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 29, 2015)

Life changing week!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

No golf. Pub


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 29, 2015)

Sat with cat.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 29, 2015)

More Bloody Rain! :angry::rant:


----------



## Fish (Nov 29, 2015)

Back from shopping


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 29, 2015)

Watch your back!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 29, 2015)

Sunday roast smashed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

Pub and done


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 29, 2015)

Good days golf :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2015)

Pub, football, roast


----------



## JohnnyDee (Nov 29, 2015)

Nearly blown away.


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 30, 2015)

too damn busy


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 30, 2015)

New gutters up.


----------



## Fish (Nov 30, 2015)

Cold, wet & tired


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2015)

Christmas shopping done


----------



## cookelad (Dec 1, 2015)

Office Christmas music :temper:


----------



## Slime (Dec 1, 2015)

Polishing a car.


----------



## Piece (Dec 1, 2015)

Shopping hoovering tidying


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2015)

Full of cold


----------



## rickg (Dec 7, 2015)

Marseille all week


----------



## Piece (Dec 7, 2015)

Planning and organising


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Another mates funeral.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2015)

glad its over


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 7, 2015)

Another hotel room.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 7, 2015)

Mrs back tomorrow!


----------



## rickg (Dec 7, 2015)

Diet lifted temporarily


----------

